# Alpine Type-R 15” (wtb and suggestions on motor/coil upgrade)



## Tekjive (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey all, new member but longtime stalker ...lol. So the 2nd Gen Type-R baskets/frame are my fav design, even with their limitations. I’m a travels looking for either a blown or unblown Type-R 15” atm to Frankenstein. I have some ideas on how to get past the spokes of the basket to upgrade the motor, what I want to do is keep the stock looks (dust cap/surround/etc) but upgrade/Frankenstein the motor/coil/etc to give it more oomf. I want to stay close to SQL, SQ matters more then SPL but I still want it to hit. Any suggestions, etc would be great, and maybe even a lead to buy one. Thx all!


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

If by second gen, you mean ones like the SWR-1243D, then you can't do anything with their baskets or motors. I have reconed many of these and the basket is actually cast with provisions to support the motor, so you would have to demag, reassemble, and then magnetize the stock motor if you were to get it out. And if you do get it out, there is no provisions for a traditional motor because it is a completely different design.

I had the same idea as you many years ago but it literally won't work. Although, those 2nd gen Type R's are some of my favorite ones to recone.


----------



## Tekjive (Jun 11, 2021)

Ya I know the baskets dimensions will require some work arounds, and ya the plan is to tear it all down bro, fit spacers/whatever I need to to make it work. It can be done, just not a simple bolt on like most. I know it’ll be a project. And ya I don’t think it’s technically a 2nd Gen, but no I meant the SWR-1522/1542. I plan on using a bigger motor/coil combo, the only thing that will stay stock is the basket/cone/cap/surround to keep the stock look. Still looking for one too if anyone selling, I should prolly try the want section as well lol.


----------

